# Telemann Overture TWV 55:G2 Question



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

This work is subtitled 'La Bizarre' but does anyone know why? I can hear some very peculiar moments in it but what was the reasoning/purpose behind this work?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Johann Georg Pisendel added the words "La Bizarre" which refer to the Overture's uncommon features. It consists of an ouverture and several then common dances, such as courante, gavotte, sarabande and a pair of menuets. However, the fourth movement is a branle, the name of a dance which was popular in the 15th and 16th centuries. This movement is also notable for the fact that the four parts all have their own time signatures: allabreve, 6/4, 2/4 and 6/8 respectively. The opening ouverture is also remarkable. It has the conventional ABA structure: the A section is in a dotted rhythm and a slow tempo, but the second violin follows its own route and plays quavers and semiquavers. The B part is a fugue in a fast tempo, but again the violin has its own thematic material and does not participate in the fugue. The sixth movement is a fantasie and this suite ends with a character piece, Rossignol. The singing of the nightingale is depicted by the first violin, playing demisemiquavers, triplets and tonal repetitions.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I did wonder whether Telemann was introducing animal calls into his work like he does in the Alster Overture. Thanks for the reply it helps a lot. I was struck by the peculiar nature of the work but not being in any way musicologically minded couldn't explain why.


----------

